# I love draggin up!



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

I got a chance to lay off my contractor today, and took full advantage of it. Off one job and onto another in less than two hours. No wage negotiations, no resumes, no change in healthcare coverage. My retirement benefits will continue to build at the same rate it always has. All I had to do was pull out that yellow ticket. Gotta love it!


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Phatstax said:


> I got a chance to lay off my contractor today, and took full advantage of it. Off one job and onto another in less than two hours. No wage negotiations, no resumes, no change in healthcare coverage. My retirement benefits will continue to build at the same rate it always has. All I had to do was pull out that yellow ticket. Gotta love it!


Cool troll story.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

Sweet, the union is so awesome. :no:

Pass the koolaid.:drink:


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

Don't be a hater. Envy green is not your color.


----------



## Canadian sparky (Sep 19, 2011)

IBEW 353 for me!!!!


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Phatstax said:


> Don't be a hater. Envy green is not your color.


I was in the union long enough to smell a bs story, posted just to troll

You are a troll

This story is bull.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I worked with a union guy today from Western Pacific , he said they're slower than they've ever been in the last 10 years... bunch of guys are on unemployment right now.

Too bad they don't all have yellow tickets too.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

FrunkSlammer said:


> I worked with a union guy today from Western Pacific , he said they're slower than they've ever been in the last 10 years... bunch of guys are on unemployment right now. Too bad they don't all have yellow tickets too.


 That pretty much goes for all over, I got union guys from up north that always want to come down and work for me but I turn them down cause I know they can't hang. Even when times are good no one walks off one job and gets spun back out in two hours. I'm guessing this is one of eejacks troll accounts, along with island guy.


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

robnj772 said:


> I was in the union long enough to smell a bs story, posted just to troll
> 
> You are a troll
> 
> This story is bull.


Whatever...


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Phatstax said:


> Whatever...


You sound like Justin Bieber


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Phatstax said:


> Whatever...


Don't let the anti-worker trolls get you down. They are just a bunch of miserable poorly endowed basement dwellers who are trying to find some light in their pathetic lives by dragging others down.

They only understand misery and suffering so they cannot comprehend anything else.

They will lighten up when the economy starts improving and the unions start pulling their wages and benefits back out of laborer range.


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

Frunkslammer- I don't know what Western Pacific is, but if they did have yellow tickets they could travel to make money while they wait for an opportunity at home. I wish we could do the same up there. Either way, I hope they find a way to support their families. Robnj772- you hate IBEW so much that there is nothing anyone could say to you that you would believe unless Ed Hill rolled over and told you himself, before giving you a good night kiss. Maybe you need a hobby to distract you from life's misery. I suggest cat juggling. It's good for the soul.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

robnj772 said:


> .... Even when times are good no one walks off one job and gets spun back out in two hours ... .


It happened a lot around here when things were booming....back when book 4 people were going out. If a local guy wanted to change jobs, he could do it in 2 or 3 hours.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Phatstax said:


> Frunkslammer- I don't know what Western Pacific is, but if they did have yellow tickets they could travel to make money while they wait for an opportunity at home.


The guy I was talking with said the company is busy in other parts of Canada.. but dead out here right now. Just in between big government projects, I guess. 

That would suck having to travel around to work... I'd take the unemployment vacation! Though I could never do the union gig.. it just aint my style.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Phatstax said:


> Frunkslammer- I don't know what Western Pacific is, but if they did have yellow tickets they could travel to make money while they wait for an opportunity at home. I wish we could do the same up there. Either way, I hope they find a way to support their families. Robnj772- you hate IBEW so much that there is nothing anyone could say to you that you would believe unless Ed Hill rolled over and told you himself, before giving you a good night kiss. Maybe you need a hobby to distract you from life's misery. I suggest cat juggling. It's good for the soul.


Says the op troll


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

eejack said:


> Don't let the anti-worker trolls get you down. They are just a bunch of miserable poorly endowed basement dwellers who are trying to find some light in their pathetic lives by dragging others down. They only understand misery and suffering so they cannot comprehend anything else. They will lighten up when the economy starts improving and the unions start pulling their wages and benefits back out of laborer range.


It's pretty sad when the only way a troll can get support is to log in under another troll name and support themself


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

robnj772 said:


> It's pretty sad when the only way a troll can get support is to log in under another troll name and support themself


You are trolling a union thread under a union topic. Why do you guys care what union guys do anyway? He didn't ask you to join the union. All he did was state some advantages of being union. 

You guys took the bait.


----------



## newbi (Dec 17, 2011)

Phatstax said:


> Frunkslammer- I don't know what Western Pacific is, but if they did have yellow tickets they could travel to make money while they wait for an opportunity at home. I wish we could do the same up there. Either way, I hope they find a way to support their families. Robnj772- you hate IBEW so much that there is nothing anyone could say to you that you would believe unless Ed Hill rolled over and told you himself, before giving you a good night kiss. Maybe you need a hobby to distract you from life's misery. I suggest cat juggling. It's good for the soul.


You get a "like" for the cat juggling.:lol:


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

kg7879 said:


> You are trolling a union thread under a union topic. Why do you guys care what union guys do anyway? He didn't ask you to join the union. All he did was state some advantages of being union. You guys took the bait.


 No sorry I am not. The op is the troll, it doesn't matter what section this is in,it's a troll thread. Just cause it's a union topic anyone can comment, if only union slugs were allowed to comment on the union section it would die. No one gives a crap and the op is a troll


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)




----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

It seems robnj772 cannot say troll enough. Troll, troll, troll. Trolly, Trolly,Trolly,troll, troll. Oh, and teenage Canadian boy. Boy, boy, boy. I hate unions! And Canadians! Except for that boy! That's all you can say. Pathetic.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I like how he said "laid off my contractor".


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

robnj772 said:


> No sorry I am not. The op is the troll, it doesn't matter what section this is in,it's a troll thread. Just cause it's a union topic anyone can comment, if only union slugs were allowed to comment on the union section it would die. No one gives a crap and the op is a troll


Your still trolling cheddar and for a guy who doesn't give a crap about unions you seem to hang around here a lot. Your kind of like a little brother always wanting to be like big brother.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

kg7879 said:


> Your still trolling cheddar and for a guy who doesn't give a crap about unions you seem to hang around here a lot. Your kind of like a little brother always wanting to be like big brother.


HAng around where?

The new post button?


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

robnj772 said:


> HAng around where?
> 
> The new post button?


Lame, sad, meaningless, asinine.... All words that come to mind when I read what you post. Go back to your xbox or ps world where you are a level 12 paladin of Zanzibar or crown prince of kissanthia. You sad little man.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Union, non union, who gives a chit? If you're making money and you're happy, that's all that counts.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

robnj772 said:


> I was in the union long enough to smell a bs story, posted just to troll
> 
> You are a troll
> 
> *This story is bull*.


*...wrong*


robnj772 said:


> That pretty much goes for all over, I got union guys from up north that always want to come down and work for me but I turn them down cause I know they can't hang. *Even when times are good no one walks off one job and gets spun back out in two hours.* I'm guessing this is one of eejacks troll accounts, along with island guy.


*...wrong*


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

99cents said:


> Union, non union, who gives a chit? If you're making money and you're happy, that's all that counts.


...I agree, we all have families to feed and bills to pay!!!


----------



## ampman66 (Dec 5, 2012)

This is getting old.
You guys need to get yourselves a life.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

360max said:


> ...I agree, we all have families to feed and bills to pay!!!


So then why are you going along with the op?

These threads do nothing for this site and honestly this union section should be removed or merged with the controversial talk section


----------



## mr hands (Sep 15, 2013)

A couple weeks ago, like five JW's drug up over some petty sh1t. And it's a really good contractor too. They drug up on their superintendint though... he will always remember, and he may end up working for another shop too. If you got no problems in sticking it to your actual boss, then by all means, fill out a quit slip.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

robnj772 said:


> I was in the union long enough to smell a bs story, posted just to troll
> 
> You are a troll
> 
> This story is bull.


I don't see a problem with the OPs story, I've done the same thing and personally know of hundreds of others just like it. What's the big friggin deal, that's how the process works.
You must not have been in very long.

Sorry you couldn't hang with the big boys and have to sit on the porch now.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Phatstax said:


> I got a chance to lay off my contractor today, and took full advantage of it. Off one job and onto another in less than two hours. No wage negotiations, no resumes, no change in healthcare coverage. My retirement benefits will continue to build at the same rate it always has. All I had to do was pull out that yellow ticket. Gotta love it!





jrannis said:


> I don't see a problem with the OPs story, I've done the same thing and personally know of hundreds of others just like it. What's the big friggin deal, that's how the process works.
> You must not have been in very long.
> Sorry you couldn't hang with the big boys and have to sit on the porch now.


I was laid off once early in the morning, went to the hall and was on a new job with a new contractor before afternoon break.
Both contractors paid me for the whole day. So actually I got paid twice for one day.
I have to assume everyone thats worked union has had this happen at least once?



Ultrafault said:


> how are you still not banned from this site?


:laughing:


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

Gentle reminder...
http://www.electriciantalk.com/f18/respect-others-community-68639/


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

What process do you use to quit? Because we don't have that option here. If you quit, you get a "member requested layoff" which means no unemployment and the union frowns on it.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

John Valdes said:


> I was laid off once early in the morning, went to the hall and was on a new job with a new contractor before afternoon break.
> Both contractors paid me for the whole day. So actually I got paid twice for one day.
> I have to assume everyone thats worked union has had this happen at least once?
> 
> ...


I actually did that very same thing, on the same job site ( went third shift to first shift ). I left my tools in the first contractor's gangbox, went to the hall, picked up a ticket and went back and moved my tools to the new contractor's gangbox.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Back in 2001 i got the red azz and drug up at 9am---- was on another job, pulling wire by1.... Former ibew 743 reading pa 
Went from air products-hometown pa to calpine energy(peaker power plant) reading pa

And thats a fact jack!


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

eejack said:


> I actually did that very same thing, on the same job site ( went third shift to first shift ). I left my tools in the first contractor's gangbox, went to the hall, picked up a ticket and went back and moved my tools to the new contractor's gangbox.


Got laid off at a job while on vacation( job winding down) to get sent back to same site for another contractor... Ahh those were the days... I do miss the ibew... I dont miss being laid off...


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

IslandGuy said:


> What process do you use to quit? Because we don't have that option here. If you quit, you get a "member requested layoff" which means no unemployment and the union frowns on it.


The process for me is quite simple. Once I have made up my mind to leave, I simply ask my foreman to call over the steward. His eyes get big and he or she starts stammering, "was it something I said or did?". I assure them they have treated me great and I know I'm leaving a good job but I need to leave because of ( insert any reason here ). I repeat the same to the steward when he or she arrives. Then we take a trip to trailer city to see the big dogs where I repeat my story the third time. Everyone huddles up to discuss it and when they break apart I usually get handshakes and thank yous for my work. I make it a point to always thank them for the opportunity and tell them if the chance arises in the future I would like to take a call for them again. This has worked very well for me on the road. I always get a clean ROF with eligibility for rehire. However--- this time it occurred at home. My job was winding down and there was already talk amongst the troops on who would take a furlough and who wouldn't. I guess you can tell what side I was on. I politely asked for a layoff and was told that even though they had guys sitting at home, I could not have one. So I politely said, "ok, I understand. Please have the shop send a termination notice to the hall stating voluntary quit." I went to the hall and told them what happened, they called the shop and verified it. I signed book 1 and then picked up an open call. Very easy.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

robnj772 said:


> So then why are you going along with the op?
> 
> These threads do nothing for this site and honestly this union section should be removed or merged with the controversial talk section


...again, we all have families to feed and bills to pay. Its posted in the union section because its a union related job maneuver, you wouldn't understand . BTW, thanks for your opinion.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

This is kind of unrelated but I walked into a supply house once and the receptionist was very happy. She had just been fired by the new manager. Little did he know that she had turned in her resignation to the previous manager and it was her last day anyway. Because she got fired she got severance pay  .


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

You could do that in local 48 right now. I think there was 46 unfilled calls today and have been most days for the past couple months. Data centers, grain terminals ,college, power plants, service calls, and semi conductor.


----------



## oldbikeguy (Nov 29, 2014)

eejack said:


> I actually did that very same thing, on the same job site ( went third shift to first shift ). I left my tools in the first contractor's gangbox, went to the hall, picked up a ticket and went back and moved my tools to the new contractor's gangbox.




Been there done that myself a time or two.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Phatstax said:


> I got a chance to lay off my contractor today, and took full advantage of it. Off one job and onto another in less than two hours. No wage negotiations, no resumes, no change in healthcare coverage. My retirement benefits will continue to build at the same rate it always has. All I had to do was pull out that yellow ticket. Gotta love it!


Not going to say a whole lot more but, I hope you were in your home local and had no other choice.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Crap!!
I got sucked into an old thread...


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

FrunkSlammer said:


> I worked with a union guy today from Western Pacific , he said they're slower than they've ever been in the last 10 years... bunch of guys are on unemployment right now.
> 
> Too bad they don't all have yellow tickets too.


While the phatcats at the hall make 500,000 a year (without working) and wonder why its hard to find work for the union to do.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> While the phatcats at the hall make 500,000 a year (without working) and wonder why its hard to find work for the union to do.


Another clueless post.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Loose Neutral said:


> Another clueless post.


Oh really?


http://www.washingtontimes.com/news...osses-salaries-put-big-in-big-labor/?page=all


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Oh really?
> 
> 
> http://www.washingtontimes.com/news...osses-salaries-put-big-in-big-labor/?page=all


So one or two examples out of the thousands of locals, oh wait, no examples of IBEW locals.

If you are going to troll butternut, try harder. :thumbsup:


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Oh really?
> 
> 
> http://www.washingtontimes.com/news...osses-salaries-put-big-in-big-labor/?page=all



"Patrick W. Flynn makes $435,000 a year in his capacity as treasurer of a 13,600-member Teamsters union local, and the $30,000 in business expenses he collects on top of costs associated with carrying out his duties around Mokena, Ill., approach that of a typical worker’s entire salary."

What would the CFO of a corporation (general business not even construction related) with 13,600 employees make in comparison?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

eejack said:


> So one or two examples out of the thousands of locals, oh wait, no examples of IBEW locals.
> 
> If you are going to troll butternut, try harder. :thumbsup:


Didn't read the article huh? IBEW is mentioned also. ..... but nice try


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Oh really?
> 
> 
> http://www.washingtontimes.com/news...osses-salaries-put-big-in-big-labor/?page=all


Too bad none of those guys are at the the hall and I'm sure they earn their money. They run large organizations with thousands and even hundreds of thousands members. Sounds like your just jealous. Don't you have a pine tree to go suck on.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Teamsters, SEIU and the UNITE HERE are unskilled side that split from the industrial base of the skilled labor represented by the AFL-CIO.

I dont see any more of a connection than maybe both living on planet Earth.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Didn't read the article huh? IBEW is mentioned also. ..... but nice try


I did read the article trollboy. No IBEW locals or salaries mentioned. 

The article does a nice job of cherry picking numbers from the thousands of local unions and presenting them like all unions. You should study the article instead of just further cherry picking. 

Put in some effort and learn your craft.


----------

